# newbie looking for help on apollo racer year id



## corrattichoppers (Dec 21, 2010)

I have an apollo racer frame id 0478206091 and im trying
To determine year. Rough shape but some parts are ok. Has restorable
chunky banana seat, seat post   seat post clamp   stem and forks and
Fenders. Pm if interested. Thanks in advance tony c.


----------



## ozzynut2 (Dec 21, 2010)

Post over on the Musclebikeforums.com and they will be able to tell you the year and if anyone is interested in it.


----------



## white trash (Dec 23, 2010)

It is an April 1978 bike.


----------

